# Routing und ausblenden von Elementen



## Panda9296 (1. Feb 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich baue gerade für die Abschlussprüfung eine Lernseite mit Angular und ich habe ein Problem mit dem routing... 

Die routes sind erfolgreich erstellt ich habe also 8 dieser cards und wenn ich auf den Button auswählen klicke, wird die childroute aktiviert. Diese wird unter diesen Cards angezeigt. Ich wollte das halt auf der selben route anzeigen. Jetzt möchte ich aber diese cards ausblenden, wenn ich auf den Button auswählen gedrückt habe. Da kam mir ngIf sofort in den Sinn und ja ich kann diese cards damit ausblenden, nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, sobald ich auf zurück drücke oder wenn ich im header jetzt wieder neu auf dieses Modul navigiere, dass dann gar nichts angezeigt wird, weil natürlich der Ausdruck immer noch der Selbe ist. Mit dieser Möglichkeit wäre es also echt umständlich das so hinzubekommen und da wollte ich fragen, ob es eine Alternative über Router gibt, oder ob man das eleganter lösen kann?


----------



## thecain (1. Feb 2021)

Du kannst im ngIf doch schauen ob eine ChildRoute im Pfad steht oder eben nicht


----------

